# The Doctors House - Hampole



## demon-pap (Apr 13, 2013)

Had a trip down here today with my mate (a non member) not the greatest report, place is pretty bland to be honest but hey ho here goes:

This house was abandoned in the early 90's by a Dr. (not sure if i can say his name) either way, he was a psychiatrist and doncaster royal infirmary. 
He got into a bit of trouble hence why he abandoned such a lovely home, the story behind him leaving goes he assessed a mental woman who was arrested for threatening a girl with a knife, but he released the woman (something to do with the mental health act) in thinking she will do something wrong again so they can have her locked up for good. 

Bad decision doc, the patient went on to stab an 11 year old girl to death in the frenchgate shopping center 2 days after release. 

"During her admission she appealed against her detention to the Mental Health Review Tribunal, but her appeal was turned down. Despite this, on 14 April the responsible medical officer—a Dr. XXXXX—discharged her from her section of the Mental Health Act and she walked out of the hospital. Two days later—on 16 April —Carol Barratt went to the Frenchgate shopping centre and stabbed to death little Emma Brodie, an 11-year-old schoolgirl whose parents kept a nearby public house. The parents have not recovered from the shock and grief, and probably never will.

The fact finding committee's report also contains the extraordinary statement: "although her responsible medical officer realised her dangerousness he nevertheless decided to discharge her from Section. In doing so he expressed the hope that the police would then get involved which could allow for more long-term detention of Carol to be arranged"." In other words, he thought, "Let her out; she is bound to do something bad and then we can have her back inside again." It is incredible, but that, as it turned out, is exactly what happened—with such terrible consequences for poor little Emma Brodie." - copied from a clipping by Sir Harold Walker.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice work, theres not much to this place but i like it and well done on the externals its a hard one to shoot


----------



## HughieD (Apr 13, 2013)

A sad but fascinating story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jack-the-snipper (Apr 14, 2013)

did you go into the garage ? best bit imo 

nice pictures tho


----------



## sonyes (Apr 14, 2013)

Very nice pics, of a place I want to see.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 14, 2013)

Good stuff. You must have gone there just after we did.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 14, 2013)

Great report,crazy story!thanks for sharing.


----------



## donnylass (Apr 26, 2013)

great shots, and the story is true. I was in town shopping the day Emma Brodie was stabbed to death by Barratt ( I'm from Doncaster). Emma & Family lived right next door to the frenchgate Center and her parents had allowed her to go into the shopping center accompanied by her older sister to buy Emma's birthday present as it would have been her birthday the next day. They went up the escalator and were walking past what was then Foxes record shop when Barratt walked up and plunged a knife into Emma's heart totally unprovoked. Poor Emma didn't stand a chance as I remember people trying to revive her, but she died at the scene sadly.

Her parents I believe were left so broken that they moved away as living so close to where it happened was too much for them. A very sad story indeed. 

Still it's a shame that this house was left to decay. Thank you so much for sharing with us!


----------

